# Truck from Spielberg's "Duel" (1971)



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey all, 
A youtuber asked if I knew which model kit best represents the truck from Spielberg's film, Duel. Being a sci-fi guy, I have no idea about truck kits. (I also had no idea Spielberg did a film before Jaws, so there ya go!  )

But if anyone could help me out, give a shout. Thanks!


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

You can find more than you ever wanted to know about this truck (or any other movie or TV vehicle) here:

http://www.imcdb.org/vehicle_5148-Peterbilt-281-1955.html

The main picture truck apparently was a 1955 Peterbilt 281. They also used a 1960 and a 1964 as backups.

IMCDb is to vehicles what IMDb is to people. Great site! HTH


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for that ref! Never once thought to chk IMDB in that way! Nice touch on their part. 

As to there being a kit that is the 1960 Peterbilt 355 or one that is very close? I don't know car/truck kits at all. But will make a stab at tracking it down from here unless someone already knows of a specific kit.

Thanks again!


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

Happy to be of help! Wish I was up on car/truck models, but I'm mostly into sci-fi stuff. Occasionally I like to look for models of cars I've owned or wanted to own, but that's about as far as it goes.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

A long time ago, here on Hobbytalk, someone posted a pic of some kits from their stash. One of the kits in the shot was the truck from Duel. It looked like a licensed styrene kit, it actually had "DUEL" printed on the box, and I believe it of non-US origin, could be wrong about that. Was shocked to see it, had never heard of it....


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

^ That photo was posted in this thread (see post #29, first photo). The box clearly has the Revell logo on it; unfortunately 1bluegtx never answered any of our questions about the kit. It's difficult to tell from one tiny photo, but the kit appears to be the truck only (i.e., it doesn't include the tanker trailer).


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Revell 1/48 scale kit. Early too. Hard to find. I suspect, because I don't know, that the kit has a multi piece body like they did back in the day. I've seen them built and they look great, but care has to be taken with them for sure as well as taking into account the small size. About 12 inches long when complete.
Chris


----------

